# Hilarious on Larknews.com



## George Bailey (Apr 2, 2005)

LANCASTER, Pa. "” Maria Holsapple thought she was attending performances at the local community theater, but after twelve weeks, she was angered to learn she had been attending Oak Grove Center, a 3,000-member church.
"I would never willingly go into an evangelical church," says Holsapple, a practicing Catholic.
She came after Oak Grove mailed her "tickets" to upcoming "drama presentations." She enjoyed the "mini-concert, the play and the motivational speech they threw in at the end," she says.
"It worked well as performance art," she says. "I was convinced it was a groundbreaking new theater company."
But when neighbors remarked that they had seen her at church, Holsapple called Oak Grove and discovered it was a house of worship.
"The pastor quoted Jesus, but he quoted Socrates, too, and Britney Spears," she says. "How was I to know?" "¢


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2005)

Oy vey!


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 2, 2005)

At least they are relevant huh


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 3, 2005)

Funny, but sad as well.


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Funny, but sad as well.



What`s also sad is that it took her 12 weeks to find out and it didn`t come from anything said at the church.It came from a neighbor.I guess it`s good to know the gospel was being preached.(sarcasm)


----------



## Shane (Apr 3, 2005)

Unbelievable


----------



## turmeric (Apr 3, 2005)

It's too close to April 1, I smell a Sacred Sandwich!


----------

